# Anybody around Libertyville, Ill



## bbq bubba (Oct 15, 2007)

Stop on by and say hello this weekend, last comp. of the year and gonna be a lot of big shooter's there..............Barn Burner Bar-B-Q


----------



## jts70 (Oct 15, 2007)

That's my old stomping grounds, much of my youth was spent around that area. Good luck!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 17, 2007)

Nobody in the area?? Should be a gret contest!


----------



## tonto1117 (Oct 22, 2007)

36 teams 

Overall 
GC - Clones 635.9998
RC - The Heat Is On 626.2858
Great Lakes BBQ and Feed Co. 622.8564
Porkrastinators 618.8570
Cancersuckschicago.com 613.1428
Smokey Joel
KRE Smokers
Quau
Smoken Sour Mash
Roadmaster BBQ (Michiana Mark)

Chicken 
Quau
The Heat Is On
Roadmaster BBQ
Smokin Clones
Smoken Sour Mash
Great Lakes BBQ and Feed Co
Slug Bug
Pig Daddy
Hawg Wash BBQ
Porkrastinators 

Ribs The Heat is On
Porkrastinators
KRE Smokers
Smokey Joel
Smoken Sour Mash
Smokin Clones
The Powers of BBQ
Smokin Scotsman
Great Lakes BBQ and Feed Co.
Cancersuckschicago.com 

Pork 

Smokin Clones
The Smok'n Cheeseheads
Ulcer Acres BBQ
Great Lakes BBQ and Feed Co
Smokey Joel
Quau
Slug Bug BBQ
Cancersuckschicago.com
Smokin Scotsman
KRE Smokers 

Brisket 
Cancersuckschicago.com
Ulcer Acres BBQ
Smokey Joel
The Smoke'n Cheeseheads
Porkrastinators
Roadmaster BBQ
Great Lakes BBQ and Feed Co.
Smokin Clones
Smoken Sour Mash
KRE Smokers 


3 walks including dessert in a pretty tough field (most of the tp ten teams are headed to the jack this year or have had the honor of going in year past. We were 12th Overall and I know our team is BEAT TIRED!!!!!

Had some pretty nasty weather.......just wanted to say thanks to BBQ BUBBA AND CREWDAWG52, and of course my hubby.....I am so very proud of you all!!!!


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 22, 2007)

Congrats to the Scotsmen on getting a couple of calls  that is something to be proud of no matter what teams you are up against.


----------



## gooose53 (Oct 22, 2007)

Lived for 20 yrs near Libertyville and never knew they had a bbq contest, of course I haven't lived there since 1994.  Congrats to all who got a call!!


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 22, 2007)

Congrats to the crew!  It probably won't be long before you're getting your Jack invitation!


----------



## jts70 (Oct 22, 2007)

Congrats! Glad to hear it went well for you all? Is Crewdawg a member of the team now?


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah Dawg is a member, I really thought the got him so he could fly them around in his private jet
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Congrats to everybody, ya'll done good


----------



## teacup13 (Oct 23, 2007)

congrats on the comp. Scotsman


----------

